# Donkey Kong Ohio Crappies today



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's two ridiculous crappie I caught today fishing from a private pond in Central Ohio:

 

 

First one was 2.07 on a digital scale that measures to the tenth vs. ounces and the second one was 2.42lbs.

I think I've only caught one or two larger than the bigger one in my entire life, and both came from Kentucky Lake 20 years ago.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are some giants! Great job, heard how you caught them too! Very creative.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, awesome job to catch one like that but 2. Must be a pretty good pond! SWEEEEEET!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

That pond called pig pen?

Congrats!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellent catches,wait till Kwaller sees those.


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

those are 2 real bahamma mamas. congrats. had my best day all year on the creeks today also. I would like to catch some that big someday.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

All I can say is "Wow!".


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

well theres two meals dang :B


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

puterdude said:


> Excellent catches,wait till Kwaller sees those.


Hahaha nice piggys! There's one of those in buckeye lake somewhere, what was your technique to catch'em?
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Good Lord I'd probably have a heart attack if I caught just one that size. Man that pond sure does got some piggies in it doesn't it, I mean WOW.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

KWaller said:


> Hahaha nice piggys! There's one of those in buckeye lake somewhere, what was your technique to catch'em?
> Kyle
> HPT
> CP
> ...


Float and large profile bucktail jig. The waves pretty much give it all the action it needs. Move it slightly and slow occassional twitches. Also caught a 2lb cat on it today. It's a great multi-species cool-cold water tool.

I still can't get over the size of those two. They were each 16" long.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Very nice congrats!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome bman!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

bman said:


> Float and large profile bucktail jig. The waves pretty much give it all the action it needs. Move it slightly and slow occassional twitches. Also caught a 2lb cat on it today. It's a great multi-species cool-cold water tool.
> 
> I still can't get over the size of those two. They were each 16" long.


16" each? WOW... I would probably think about getting them mounted together on a piece of drift wood. Well I guess if I had the money to do that I would.

Nice work!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Man those are amazing, congratz!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Pets lol? What kind of pond? You throw em back? My uncle has a farm pond and my grandpa used to feed a team of giant flatheads at the dam every morning. If he caught you fishing for them or catching them... You were fish food haha 

Nice fish!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bman - Those are two awesome fish Congrats! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Very Very nice


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Man....what a beautiful double mount that would make....

What was the location of that pond again?????


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow! That had to be a blast. Congrats on the piggies!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

You know what was rolling around in my mind all day? the bigger one was 2.42lbs RIGHT NOW. That fish (likely a female) would weigh darn close to an honest 3lbs in the spring loaded with eggs. Now that is off-the-wall crazy for Central Ohio or just about anywhere in the nation, actually!

Thanks for all the comments. I had a pretty tough fall bass season so it was nice to catch two fish like those crappie. In fact, I would suspect those two crappie each weighed more than 90% of the Central Ohio bass I caught this fall! (I'm not joking!!!!)


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Marshall said:


> Wow, awesome job to catch one like that but 2. Must be a pretty good pond! SWEEEEEET!


It's a great, very well managed pond without a doubt. Any pond that pumps out those kind of fish is A++ in my book!!! Sweet indeed.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

WOW What a catch, CONGRATS.


----------



## rdevincenzi (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice job Brian!!!


----------

